# 🎃Halloween night deliveries?🎃



## DJJoeyZ (May 1, 2020)

This year’s Halloween is on a Saturday 🎃

What are your plans or predictions for delivering next Saturday night?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

DJJoeyZ said:


> This year's Halloween is on a Saturday &#127875; What are your plans or predictions for delivering next Saturday night?


Ima dress up like Adam Sandler.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

I work days but if I was on nights I would stay home. Too many people dressing up in black. Always afraid I hit some kid darting across the road


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

https://www.halloweenexpress.com/adult-gorilla-costume-al128ap/


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

I think it will be slow, unless it’s raining. What are some past experiences?


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Actually one of my favorite days ever driving last year!

Made decent $, it was snowing out so they tried to cancel the trick or treating for the kids.

Well that didn't go so well. It was pre covid, so all was good.

But the pax were all dressed up, going from party to party. Great, and fun attitudes!

I admit. I had to drive EXTRA safe for the kids! So i recommend be very careful on the gas peddle.

Traffic can be roughhhhhh at times in areas. Thats because of the kids. So watch out!


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

I remember last Halloween was busy. Then it kicked off being busy until January.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Alltel77 said:


> I remember last Halloween was busy. Then it kicked off being busy until January.


Cold weather makes people want to stay at home. There's no place like home.


----------



## Nosoupforyou (Feb 3, 2018)

DJJoeyZ said:


> This year's Halloween is on a Saturday &#127875;
> 
> What are your plans or predictions for delivering next Saturday night?


i'm going to become a Uber customer and lie and cheat and steal just like all the other ones. I'm also not gonna tip your ass. So you better not be ****ing late with my food or my pick up. And even if you are on time and do everything right I'm still gonna ****ing lie cheat and steal. Because I know for a fact I'll be able to get away with it


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Nosoupforyou said:


> i'm going to become a Uber customer and lie and cheat and steal just like all the other ones. I'm also not gonna tip your ass. So you better not be @@@@ing late with my food or my pick up. And even if you are on time and do everything right I'm still gonna @@@@ing lie cheat and steal. Because I know for a fact I'll be able to get away with it


It'll catch up to you.

Maybe not today. Maybe not tomorrow. But, you can count on it.

Life has a funny way of letting you get away with shenanigans, until the right moment.

That moment, is usually not in your favor.

However, if you're just joking....ha ha ha!! :roflmao:


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)




----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Legalizeit0 said:


> View attachment 518758


Boo!!!


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Sleep.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I wouldn't get involved, trick or treating tends to bog movement in neighborhoods where it's going on.

From everything i can see trick or treating isn't going to stop it from happening.

I can just imagine getting stuck in some neigborhood for 20 minutes trying to go 15 feet for a $3.00 order.


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

Trick or treat
B!tches


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Who drives/delivers in costume?


----------

